# Good place to find plus sized riding clothes?



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Ugh I know the feeling...

Smartpak, Horseloverz and a few others carry "Fullier Fillies" stuff, which favors us with curves. I bought tall boots from and was pleased with the quality (though they didn't fit due to my error).

http://www.eighteenhands.com has some resources you may be able to find some equipment


----------



## Kkmitch (Mar 5, 2013)

In addition to being plus sized, I have enourmous man calves. I like Kerrits and Irirdeon for chaps/tights/breeches.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I understand the calf issue. I also have an issue as my right calf is a full inch larger than the left. Even at my thinnest when I was in the military, finding boots to fit was agony as I also have a wide foot and a high instep. The Fuller Filly boot fit great even though I still have to struggle a little in zipping up the right boot.

I think most of my show clothes came either from SmartPak or from the Fuller Filly line although my riding tights are from Dover.


----------

